# Gentoo Installation - USB Tastatur macht nichts

## LanikM

Ahoi,

ich versuche gerade die Installation mit der Gentoo amd64-minimal-CD. Leider funktioniert meine Funktastatur, welche über USB angeschlossen ist nicht. Bereits bei der Auswahl des Layouts lässt sich nichts eingeben. Ich habe bereits versucht den USB-Support dafür im BIOS zu deaktivieren. Dann funktionierte die Tastatur aber nich mal mehr zur Auswahl im Bootmenu.

Ersatzweise habe ich eine alte PS2-Tastatur ausgegraben und die mit angeschlossen. Hier macht er dann ganz komische Sachen. Sobald ich irgendeine Taste drücke, sagt er irgendwas von keycode nicht gefunden. Also einen Befehl damit einzugeben ist ebenfalls nicht möglich.

lg

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi LanikM,

ich empfehle dir das Gentoo Handbuch zu verwenden und nicht diese merkwürdige Installer CD. Sofern du einen DSL-Router hast, der neuen Rechnern im Netzwerk eine Internet-Verbindung anbietet, kannst du auch ganz einfach eine Knoppix CD nehmen und von dort aus installieren. Ich würde diesen Weg sogar bevorzugen und nicht diese merkwürdige Installer-CD wählen.

Das Problem beruht, denke ich auf dieser minimal-CD. Nicht unbedingt das sie keinen Treiber für USB-Tastaturen hat, sondern vielleicht das sie einfach nicht in der Lage ist dieses von alleine zu erkennen ;)

Denke aber ein Knoppix, Damn Small Linux, als auch eine Ubuntu Live-CD das kann. Würde ich eine solche Live-CD verwenden und aus dessen Umgebung heraus versuchen Gentoo zu installieren. Lies dir einfach das Handbuch in aller ruhe durch und nehme dann die Installation in Angriff wenn du dir sicher bist, das du nicht alles, aber vieles. Verstanden hast.

Wenn Probleme auftreten kannst ja einfach nochmal im Forum nachfragen.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## LanikM

Ich denke das Problem liegt woanders. Ich hatte für oben nen aktuelles Release der minimal-CD genommen. Nun hatte ich einfach mal die original 2008er genommen und das Problem war dort nicht existent.

Mit dem HowTo für RAID und LVM2 habe ich dann versucht Gentoo zu installieren. Benutzen wollte ich den Genkernel, da ich bisher immer Panic mit dem Kernelselbstbau hatte. Das ganze hat natürlich nicht funktioniert. Zum einen hab ich scheinbar Grub was falsches gesagt und zum anderen war die vorher funktionierende USB-Tastatur nun wieder tot. Hab auch versucht unter HID alles fest einzubinden, aber das erlaubt er mir nicht. Er will das ganze nur als Modul.

Ich versuchs heute nochmal mit der von Dir empfohlenen Anleitung und dann schauen wir mal, was rauskommt. Ich befürchte das selbe Resultat.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh noch was: Wenn du ein natives 64-Bit system aufsetzen willst brauchst du eine 64-Bit Live-CD. Aber das kannst dann via Use-Flags entscheiden.

Am besten mal im Wiki unter Safe-cflags nachschauen. Safe_Cflags (gentoo-wiki.com)

Gleich ein RAID aufzusetzen klingt wie ich finde recht kompliziert, ist aber bestimmt machbar, weiß da allerdings nicht in wie weit dir das Handbuch weiterhilft. Bezüglich Genkernel. Ich hab das noch nicht versucht, denke aber das sollte klappen. Die USB-Sache ist, wie ich vermute auch in erster Linie kein "kerneltreiber-Problem", sondern eher wie du den Xserver eingestellt hast, und ob der Kernel Unterstützung für USB mitbringt. Nachgesehen hab ichs jetzt.. nicht ;) Also kann sein das ich mich in diesem Punkt auch irren. Auch weiß ich nicht genau wie sich das mit dem "neuen X-Server" verhält seit dem der evt. mit Hal arbeitet. Und welche Probleme dort auftreten könnten.

Bei mir gabs eher kleine Probleme mit dem Tastaurlayout, (blöd wenn man dann Sonderzeichen im Passwort hat :), sonst hatte ich mit der USB-Tatsatur keine langfristigen Probleme. Kannst sicherheitshalber ja auch erst mal den X-Server installieren und Hal (via Useflag) außen vor lassen. (Entweder durch einen Eintrag in der xorg.conf oder durch das NICHTsetzen des hal Useflags).

Hab grade leider wenig Zeit, aber vielleicht meldet sich jemand anders noch zu Wort. Ich wünsch dir bis dahin viel Erfolg.

Ach ja, nur weils schwer einzuschätzen ist: Hast du schon Linux-Erfahrung? Oder Erfahrung mit Gentoo?

P.s.: Wenn du genug Zeit hast, poste doch einfach mal die Ausgabe von lspci, und welchen Kernel du versuchst zu Konfigurieren. Aber ich schau grad nur im 3-6 Stundentakt hier vorbei... ;)

----------

## LanikM

Ich leg das Thema mal ad acta. Habs im zweiten Anlauf hinbekommen. Habe diesmal die 2008er version der Minimal-CD genommen und dann den Kernel selber gebacken. Damit läufts jetzt.

----------

## Max Steel

In Zukunft, solltest du die autobuilds verwenden, die sollten eigentlich immer aktuell sein und laufen.

Eigentlich sollte aber der HID-Device Driver in den LiveCD/Minimal-CD eingebaut sein.

Der muss natürlich auch bei dir ins System  :Wink: 

Und im Bios sollte die Tastatur auch aktiv sein.

(USB-Tastatur oder HID Device)

Eidth:

HID = Human Interface Device

Meist in Verbindung mit USB Teilen genutzt, aber auch PS2 Tastas sind eigentlich HIDs.

----------

